

Tim Cook Is Slimed By The World's Foremost Deliberative Body - corywright
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kylesmith/2013/05/22/apple-ceo-tim-cook-is-slimed-by-the-worlds-foremost-deliberative-body/

======
jstalin
Best article on the issue yet. Listening to McCain deliver his "speech" during
the hearing was particularly painful. He is such a failed has-been that he
needs to just shut up.

I'm glad Apple is skirting taxes, wherever it can. Tax competition is a good
thing.

